# أوامر التغيير change orders



## ماجستير MBA (18 يونيو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323.html#post595866​السلام عليكمتقريبا تصفحت جميع مواضيع المنتدى على أني ألقى شي يتكلم عن أوامر التغيير أبدا والجواب بسيط هو اني محتاجتها بالضرورة في دراستي للماجستير فقررت اني أطرح الموضوع للاستفادة ومنه ألقى شي يفيدني وفي نفس الوقت لاحظت انه هذا الموضوع غير معروف في الوسط الهندسي العربي لأنه لقيت الموضوع بس في المواقع الاجنبية فيا أخوة أنا ألاحظ النشاط والهمة في هذا المنتدى فوق العادي فماشاء الله ولاقوة إلا بالله أريد همتكم معاي وتساعدوني :الموضوع باختصار انه في العقود الانشائية في شي اسمه (أوامر التغيير - أوامر التعديل - change orders - variation orders) كل هذه تسميات لشي واحد وهوفي حال وجود تغييرات أو تعديلات على العقد وهي إما في بدايته أو خلال التنفيذ سواء كان التغيير أو التعديل في التصاميم أو في طريقة تنفيذ أو إضافة بند وجد له ضرورة أو حذف بند ليس له أهمية أو لسبب مالي ........ يصدر من قبل المقاول إلى المالك أو العكس من المالك إلى المقاول ولكن البت في هذا الأمر يكون من قبل المالك.هذا كل ما اعرفه عن الموضوع فياريت من له الخبرة والمعرفة أفيدونا أفادكم الله الوقت يجري.والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 يونيو 2008)

فعلا موضوع مهم وتحتاجه المكتبة العربية 

وللاسف ليس لدي كتبا عن الموضوع

لكن سأكتب من واقع الخبرة العملية 

فان موضوع ال variation orders موضوع يتعلق بالمشروع اثناء التنفيذ
ويكون امر التغيير اما موجبا ( اي اضافة مالية للمقاول )
او سالبا ( اي حسم او خصم مالي من المقاول )
الى او من القيمة التعاقدية الكلية للمشروع
ويتم ترقيم اوامر التغيير ثم تجميعها لتضاف قيمتها الكلية النهائية الى او من قيمة التعاقد الكلية

ولابد من ذكر ان العقد ومستنداته مثل جداول الكميات BOQ والمواصفات واسئلة المقاولين واجاباتها والمخططات
كلها توضح البنود التي تم وضع السعر على اساسها
وتكون هي المرجع الذي يتم العمل به من قبل المهندس الاستشاري المشرف 
وتكون هي الحكم بين المالك والمقاول 


لكن
وفي اغلب الاحوال يتم المضي قدما في اوامر التغيير بالمشروعات خصوصا في العقود المقطوعية (Lump sum) وذلك لاحد او لعدد من الاسباب التالية:

1- اختلافات في المستندات التعاقدية Discrepancies:

نظرا لظروف سرعة انهاء اعمال التصاميم سواءا المعمارية في الفكرة التصميمية
(Conseptual stage ) او في المخططات التنفيذية (Working Drwgs.) يكون وبسبب تلك السرعة والضغط في العمل لدى مكاتب التصميم
نجد في اثناء التنفيذ بعض التضاربات والاختلافات (Discrepancies) بين تلك المستندات بعضها عن بعض
فما نجده في المخططات نجد مختلفا عنه في المواصفات او في جداول الكميات وتوصيفها او او او
وبالتالي 
يقوم المقاول بتنفيذ ما يجد نفسه قد وضع سعره على اساسه من تلك الاختلافات
ونجد ان المشرف غالبا ما يطلب المواصفات الافضل لصالح المشروع
وبالتالي يتم اللجوء الى اوامر التغيير لسد تلك الثغرة 
وهذا يكون بعد تدقيق في كل المستندات عن البند الذي يمكن ان يكون فيه امر تغيير من حيث احقية المقاول في اخذ امر التغيير من عدمه استنادا على مستندات التعاقد جميعها

2- تطوير وتعديل بمخططات بالمشروع Modifications :
يكون في الكثير من المشاريع تعديلات وتطويرات للتصميمات الاصلية للمشروع وذلك يكون لاحد سببين :
أ- تطوير الفكرة لدى ممثل المالك او المشرف بشكل فني خاص به
ب- ظهور الانشاءات بالمشروع بشكل واقعي مما يسمح لممثل المالك (خصوصا ان لم يكن مهندس) بان يرى الفراغات والتفاصيل على الطبيعة مما يجعله احيانا يطلب تعديلات ضرورية من وجهة نظره لاهميتها الوظيفية والتي لم يكن يستشعرها وهي مخططات 

3- طلب زيادة او امتدادات بالمشروع Extension:
وفيه نرى طلب المالك زيادة في بعض اجزاء المشروع او امتدادات جديدة غير منصوص عليها بجداول الكميات 
أ- زيادات لها اسعار في جداول الكميات ويتم التقيد بتلك الاسعار في حدود النسبة المسموح بكمتها في العقد كزيادة , ومازاد عنها فيكون من حق المقاول ان يضع سعرا لها جديد
ب - زيادات ليس لبنودها اسعار بجداول الكميات وهي التي يقدم فيها المقاول اسعارا حسب السوق ويتم تدقيقها من المشرف حسب ما ينص عليه التعاقد مثل وجوب تقديم 3 أسعار من السوق ويتم تدقيق الاسعار وكميات الزيادات من المشرف 

4- استبدال بنود Replace :
يحدث احيانا ان يتم استبدال بعض البنود ببنود اخرى مثل ان تكون مناطق خضراء ويتم استبدالها حسب رؤية ممثل المالك باسفلت او مواقف او او 
وهنا يجب ان يكون امر التغيير به موجب وسالب ليتم طرح القيم واستخراج النتيجة النهائية لامر التغيير اما سالبة او موجبة

5- الغاء بعض البنود Deletion :
وفيه يتم الغاء بعض البنود مما ورد في المستندات التعاقدية وبالتالي يجب معها حسم ( او خصم ) قيمتها من قيمة التعاقد الكلية ويكون الالغاء بالقدر الذي يسمح به العقد حسب النسبة المسموح بها في الغاء البنود من القيمة الكلية للتعاقد

تلك بعضا من اسباب اجراء اوامر التغيير بالمشروعات 

وهناك الكثير من الاسرار التي تجري في الكواليس لابد من التعرف عليها
ومازلت اذكر المدير التنفيذي لاحدى الشركات في بلد ما وفي سنة ما حين استلمت عملي كمهندس مكتب فني بشركة تنفيذية ما
وقد طلب مني صراحة بمراجعة المخططات واستخراج ما يمكن به رفع قيمة المشروع كاوامر تغيير موجبة نتيجة لاشياء بالمخططات 

وايضا
حين عملت يوما ما في بلد ما بمشروع ما كمشرف وطلب مني ممثل المالك ان لا اسمح باي امر تغيير يطلبه المقاول

ويبقى ضمير المهندس سواءا في الاشراف او التنفيذ هو صمام الامان الذي يجب ان يكون حيا 
حتى يحلل المهندس اتعابه التي يتقاضاها

وان لا ينسى المهندس بانه قاضي
قاضي بين المالك والمقاول في الاشراف
وقاضي بين المالك وصاحب الشركة المقاولة في التنفيذ
ولا يجب الا ان تسير عملية اوامر التغيير بشكل صحيح من جميع اطراف التعاقد


هذا ما يذكرني في اوامر التغيير

واتمنى فتح النقاش فيه

للوصول الى موضوع متكامل عن اوامر التغيير التي يحتاجها اغلب المشاريع التنفيذية 

مشكورا اخونا ماجستير على موضوعك القيم
واعتذر للاطالة
​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 يونيو 2008)

بعد أن اتحفنا أخونا نهر النيل بأنواع وأسباب أوامر التغيير،يجب المتابعة لمعرفة الوثائق اللازمة،الإجراءات المطلوب،طريقة العرض والتقديم،والمتابعة،وكذلك الحدود لأوامر التغيير،هل يستطيع المالك أن يزيد أو ينقص بأي نسبة أم هناك حدود،وعلاقة ذلك بأسعار العقد،ومتى يحق رفع السعر


----------



## احمد دار بلين (19 يونيو 2008)

عندي سؤال :
احيانا يكون المشروع يسير حسب ما هو مخطط له، ولكن تحدث تدخلات سياسية تتطلب التسريع بعمليات المشروع وذلك لارتباط الافتتاح بزيارة الوزير الفلاني او المناسبة الفرتكانية .
فهل هذه الاجراءات تتطلب اوامر تغيير جديدة مع العلم انه ربما لا يكون هناك تغيير في الكمية او النوعية مع احتمالية رفع التكلفة لتغطية الكسب الزمني .


----------



## ام نورا (19 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع شيق شكرا للزميل ماجستير ....طرح رائع لمشرفنا المتميزصاحب الخبرة الواسعة 

ردا على سؤال الاخ احمد دار بلين 
و حسب علمي انه يتم زيادة تكلفة مصادر المشروع على اعتبار 
ان اسعار الشفت الليلي اعلى من اسعار ساعات العمل الاصلية فيتم تحميل اسعار جديدة
وتقدم للمالك وعادة ما يوافق عليها ضمن المعمول به في الوسط
تغيير لبعض المواد اللازمة في المشروع ربما يتم استبدال الكونكريت في بعض الفقرات بقوالب مسبقة الصب 
وهذا ايضا يزيد التكلفة 
مثلا لو كانت العقد يضم نوع من المواد كالمضافات الكيميائية المتخصصة او الانهاءات
( ارضيات بلاستيكية او مواد متخصصة لطلاء غرف العمليات من المتفق عليها )
وكانت غير متوفرة في السوق المحلية في حينها اما ان يستبدلها بنوع اخر اعلى سعرا او ان يطلب توصيل طلبية خاصة بسرعة وهذا ايضا يضيف للكلفة
 على ان يقدم نسخ عن المستندات التي تؤيد ذلك كالمراسلات بينه وبين المجهز 
هذه امثلة صادفتني ... واترك المجال للاساتذة للتصحيح او الاضافة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يونيو 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> بعد أن اتحفنا أخونا نهر النيل بأنواع وأسباب أوامر التغيير،يجب المتابعة لمعرفة الوثائق اللازمة،الإجراءات المطلوب،طريقة العرض والتقديم،والمتابعة،وكذلك الحدود لأوامر التغيير،هل يستطيع المالك أن يزيد أو ينقص بأي نسبة أم هناك حدود،وعلاقة ذلك بأسعار العقد،ومتى يحق رفع السعر



اشكرك اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن 

في ما مررت به
فاحتياجات عملية اعتماد اوامر التغيير هي 
-ارفاق الاسعار اما من جداول الكميات او من 3 موردين " وحسب التعاقد "
-ارفاق طلب امر التغيير كمستند اكسل مبينا عليه الكميات والاسعار الجديدة ليتم مراجعتها
-خطاب رسمي من المقاول الى المخول باعتماد اوامر التغيير " اما ممثل المالك او المهندس المشرف " حسب التعاقد
-مخطط يبين منطقة التغيير التي تم فيها التعديل او التغيير
-وقد يتم ارفاق عينة من المادة التي يتم التغيير عليها


وعن نسبة الكميات التي من حق المالك ان يحسمها " يخصمها " او يضيفها للعقد الكلي يكون منصوصا عليها في التعاقد وفي الاغلب تكون + او - 10% من اجمالي قيمة التعاقد 

فاذا كانت الاضافة من بنود منصوص عليها بجداول الكميات فيتم التسعير عليها وان لم يكن فيتم جلب عروض اسعار من موردين مختلفين وحسب تحديد ذلك في العقد

الحقيقة
من حوارك البناء اخي عبد الرحمن

يتضح لنا
ان التعاقد امر مهم جدا
ويجب على المهندس المسئول عن التعاقد واعتماده
ان يكون ذو خبرة في تلك النقاط
ليحدد ما يكون عادلا سواء في نسبة الاضافة والحسم او من حيث عدد عروض الاسعار التي يقدمها للبند الذي فيه تغيير وكذلك مدة البت في اعتماد طلب امر التغيير 
وحتى لا تكون المدد الزمنية المفتوحة تعود بضرر على المقاول​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يونيو 2008)

احمد دار بلين قال:


> عندي سؤال :
> احيانا يكون المشروع يسير حسب ما هو مخطط له، ولكن تحدث تدخلات سياسية تتطلب التسريع بعمليات المشروع وذلك لارتباط الافتتاح بزيارة الوزير الفلاني او المناسبة الفرتكانية .
> فهل هذه الاجراءات تتطلب اوامر تغيير جديدة مع العلم انه ربما لا يكون هناك تغيير في الكمية او النوعية مع احتمالية رفع التكلفة لتغطية الكسب الزمني .



اخونا الكريم احمد

كما بينت اختنا ام نورا 
بخبرتها المفيدة للجميع

فان امر التغيير هو في الوقت والكلفة

فاذا تك طلب تقليل المدة الزمنية للمشروع فانه 
وبناء على العلاقة بين الكلفة وزمن التنفيذ
فانه من حق المقاول ان يطلب امر تغيير على ضغط المدة الزمنية 
كما بينت اختنا ام نورا

لكن
لو ان العقد به بند يجيز لصاحب العمل ان يقلل المدة في ظروف قد يراها هو 
فانه ليس للمقاول هنا ان يطلب امر تغيير

وللاسف
فمن خبرتي
ان الكثير من شركات التنفيذ لا تلقي بالا كثيرا لبنود التعاقد
وتعتبرها اشياء ثابته لابد منها ويمررونها بسهولة وبدون تدقيق
ثم
يجد مدير المشروع المقاول نفسه امام تلك البنود التي كان من حقه ان يأخذ عليها اوامر تغيير
لكنه وبقوة العقد لا يمكنه اخذ شيء

ونرجع ثانيا
ان بنود العقد اساس لابد من دراسته وان من يعتمده للتوقيع من المسئول 
لابد وان يكون ذو خبرة كبيرة​


----------



## ماجستير MBA (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكمأشكر الجميع على هذا التجاوب الايجابي وبارك الله في الجميعأشكرك أستاذي الكريم نهر النيل على الاهتمام بالموضوع وبصراحة شجعتوني على ان استمر في الموضوع لأني كنت على وشك تغيير الموضوع لعدم وجود مصادر عربية باعتباري غير متمكنة في اللغة الانجليزية فياريت حد ينصحني بكتب اجنبية معينة أما بالنسبة للنقاش الوارد في المنتدى فأريد أن ألفت انتباهكم الى أن أمر التغيير يشترط فيه عدة شروط فهل هناك قانون موحد لهذه الشروط؟وما أريد أن أسأل عنه هو ليس أي تغيير يحدث للمشروع يعتبر أمر تغيير (هذا من واقع عملي) وما أقصده هناك حد معين لتكلفة هذا الامر من كذا حتى كذا يعتبر أمر تغيير وقد مر علي مشروع انشائي كان أمر التغيير فيه وصل 60% من قيمة العقد فكيف يمكن التعامل مع هذا التجاوز وهذا حصل كما أشار الاستاذ نهر النيل عند غياب الضمير يحدث اي شيء وكذلك هل هناك وقت محدد لتقديم أمر التغيير أي قبل الوصول إلى البند المراد تغييره بفترة معينة وما أريد أن أسأل عنه هل هناك أمر تغيير مالي كما فهمت من الأخت نورا والاستاذ نهر النيل؟وما مهم متى يتم اتخاذ قرار اعتماد أو عدم اعتماد أمر التغيير وكيف يتم اتخاذ هذا القرار؟وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## النائف (21 يونيو 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
مااود ان ادلي به في هذا الموضوع وعن تساؤل الاخ (ماجستير Mba ) عن عدم تطرق المنتدى لهذا الموضوع والحديث عنه بكثره في المواقع الاجنبية ، انا ارجئ السبب الاساسي هو استمرائنا لاوامر التغيير في مشاريعنا في منطقتنا، وهنا اتحدث عن السعودية بالتحديد لانها البلد الذي اعمل به ، فأمر التغيير من مسبباته هو حدوث خلل في الدراسة الاولية للمشروع سواء في جدواه الاقتصادية او في تكلفته المالية ، فالمشاريع هنا اغلبها لاينتهي في المدة المحددة بل يتم تمديده ضعف المدة او اكثر ، وصدقوني يااخوان وخاصة المقاولون ان الجهة لو لم تعلم انها مقصره في مهامها تجاه هذا المشروع او ذاك لما اعطوا المقاول تمديد ، وهنا لااود ان اخرج عن الموضوع ونتحدث عن التمديد والخسائر التي يتكبدها المشروع من ورائه ، ولكن من مقياس شخصي استنتجه خلال عملي في المقاولات انه كلما قلت اوامر التغيير كلما انتهى المشروع في وقته المحدد وتمت الاستفادة منه في الوقت المحدد ، ولعل ماصدر خلال اليومين السابقين من خادم الحرمين الشرفين من قرارات تجاه المشاريع وسرعة انجازها، من زيادة الدفعة المقدمة الى 20% وتعويضات المقاولين وامكانية ان ياخد 20% كدفعة مقدمة من المبالغ المتبقية في المشروع ، كل ذلك امور نشكر عليها حكومتنا الرشيدة ، ولكن لم يتم التطرق الى المشاكل التي تحدث الكثير الكثير من وامر التغيير عند استلام المقاول للموقع ومنها ماتحدث عنها الزملاء قبلي من عدم كفاية المبلغ التعاقدي ، اعادة تصميم المشروع ، الغاء بعض البنود ، نقص او زيادة بعض البنود ، ............. الخ 
وشكرا لكم .


----------



## ماجستير MBA (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكممن خلال معلوماتي البسيطة التي جمعتها لدراستي للماجستير ومن خبرتي العملية في بلدي أرى أن أوامر التغيير بالاضافة لما أشرت إليه أخي النائف أنه قد يصدر طارئ يحتم هذا التغيير لأي سبب كان اذكر مثال بسيط تقدم التصاميم والمواصفات لمشروع معين ويسري العطاء على شركة معينة وعند البدء في التنفيذ لأي سبب كان قد يكون رغبة للمالك في تغيير أرض التنفيذ بناءً على ذلك تصدر أوامر التغيير بهذا الشأن بدءً بالتصاميم والمواد وما إلى ذلك وهناك مثل أخر لأن يكون التعاقد على مصدر معين لاستيراد مواد أو استخدامها في المشروع لأي سبب يتم وقف التعامل مع هذا المصدر يصدر أمر التغيير لتبديل المصدر أو يضطر إلى مواصفات المواد نفسها حسب الموجود والله أعلم بصحة خبرتي هذه مع العلم أنا اتحدث عن الظروف الطبيعية النظرية لست في صدد التحدث عن الثغرات التي يستغلها كل من المقاول والمالك لزيادة أو خفض تكلفة المشروع كل حسب مصلحته؟وما زلت بانتظار الاجابة الاسئلة التي طرحتها تخص الجانب الآخر من الموضوع حتى نصل إلى موضوع متكامل وعندي طلب بسيط يوجد لدي مصدر أجنبي ارفقه الآن وأريد أن نتناقش فيه حتى أرى أن فهمي للموضوع صحيح أم لا والرابط هو http://www.peer.state.ms.us/429.htmlوالسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 يونيو 2008)

نشكر اخونا النائف على ما افادنا به
واضم صوتي الى صوته في وجود سلبية عدم دراسة المشروعات بشكل حقيقي واقعي
في دراسة جدوى المشروع

------------------------------------

والى اجابات اسئلة الاخت " ماجستير "




ماجستير Mba قال:


> السلام عليكمأشكر الجميع على هذا التجاوب الايجابي وبارك الله في الجميعأشكرك أستاذي الكريم نهر النيل على الاهتمام بالموضوع وبصراحة شجعتوني على ان استمر في الموضوع لأني كنت على وشك تغيير الموضوع لعدم وجود مصادر عربية باعتباري غير متمكنة في اللغة الانجليزية
> 
> اوامر التغيير موضوع مهم جدا ولو انك درستي المشاكل الواقعية التي تمتليء بها المشاريع ثم تتوصلي الى حلول او قواعد واضحة لها او نسب مثلي لقيم التغييرات او او لا ادري لكن هذا يحتاج لدراسة وبحث واستقصاء ميداني بشكل او باخر او الخروج بمحددات وبنود قوية يتم اضافتها للعقود ويكون فيها مرونة التطبيق على انواع متعددة من المشاريع للخروج من الاختلافات التي يمكن ان تكون بالمشروعات وتواجه ادارة المشروع , لو توصلت لهذا فاعتقد ان نتيجة البحث ستكون مفيدة ومضيفة
> 
> ...




الاخت الكريمة
يتضح من الحديث عن اوامر التغيير ان العقد هو اهم اساس في اعتماد وتقييم او رفض طلب امر التغيير

وليس كل امر تغيير يقدمه المقاول يكون له حق فيه
كما انه واحيانا يكون للمقاول حق في امر تغيير وقد لا يراه في جملة العمل وزحمته وهنا يكون على المشرف الاشارة على المقاول بالتقدم لاخذ حقه ان كان له حق فيه

ارجو ان تفيدين المجال الانشائي الميداني ببحث تضيفين فيه شيئا جديدا يستفيد منه الاخوة الزملاء عموما

​


----------



## ماجستير MBA (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكمأظنني قد أثقلت عليكم بأسألتي الكثيرة بصراحة هذه المرحلة من تحضير رسالة الماجستير هي أصعب مرحلة ومن مر بها أظن يحس بما أمر به المهم ارجو ممن لديه رابط بهذا الموضوع أو ورقة عمل أو دراسة أو مرجع كتاب أو مجلة أرجو منه رجاء خاص اتباعا لقول الرسول الكريم ومن أحد رواة الحديث خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه أو مراسلتي على ال***** المرفق ورجاء خاص للاستاذ نهر النيل اسفة جدا اتعبتك معاي الكتب اللي حكيتلي عنها لم اجدها ربما تكون في مكتبة غير الادارة الهندسية او اني ما فهمتش بالضبط ماتعنيه ياريت ياريت لو تكرمت علي برابط الصفحة وبارك الله في الجميع اشكركم جزيل الشكر وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات، والنقاش يكون من خلال الموضوع المطروح
الإدارة

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يونيو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74876.html
دا رابط لاحد الموضوعات التي بها مستندات عن:

سجل الاوامر التغييرية variation order log
سجل المطالبات claims log
سجل الدروس المستفادة من المطالبات claims lessons log

ودا رابط المكتبة المتخصصة لقسم ادارة المشروعات:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f76.html
ارجو ان تتجولين فيه 
ستجدي استفادات كثيرة مكتوبة بايدي الزملاء الكرام

ودا رابط موضوع:
كل ما تبحث عنه في التعاقدات والمشتروات واحتياجات المشروع ( تابع للمكتبة )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325.html


كما يمكنك التجول في العقود التي تجدينها في موضوع التعاقدات
ابحثي فيها عن بنود اوامر التغيير
كذلك عن نسخ الفيديك 
وهي موجودة بالملتقى في قسمنا هذا


والموضوع يحتاج بحث وجهد منك 
لابد ان تبذلينه 

ونسأل الله لك التوفيق​


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (30 يونيو 2008)

فعلا موضوع ثري جدا ونشكر كل من ساهم سواء بالسؤال أو الإجابة


----------



## maae (12 يوليو 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم وتحتاجه المكتبة العربية
> 
> وللاسف ليس لدي كتبا عن الموضوع
> 
> ...



 وأنا اذكر أن احدهم ضرب بضميره كمهندس (ممثلا عن المالك)عرض الحائط، لما لم يجد الأسعار التي يرغبها المالك من جميع المقاولين، قام بتغير المواصفات (للأقل طبعا) لكن على نفس B.o.q وعرضها على مقاولين آخرين ،وحصل على سعر اقل ،ثم قام بعرضها على احد المناقصين الأول موهما إياه ، أن هذه شركات أخرى اقل منه في الأسعار وانه يرغب أن يعطيه تلك المناقصة فقبل هذا المسكين ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فالحذر الحذر من عديمي الضمير ، ولكم جميعا لابد من الدراسة الجيدة قبل وبعد المناقصة ، وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع مميز... جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع ... كما نشكر كل من شارك بالرد والمناقشة‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## ahalhammadi (27 يوليو 2008)

hello,

my dissertation is on the same subject which is about variation order so we can contact with each other and corporate.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يوليو 2008)

ahalhammadi قال:


> hello,
> 
> my dissertation is on the same subject which is about variation order so we can contact with each other and corporate.




My dear,
Most welcome
We hope that u will write here any useful dissertation for all

Regards,​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

*الحالات التي يحق فيها للمقاول طلب امر تغييري V.o*

*السلام عليكم *
*اشكر للجميع على المشاركات القيمة واسمحوا في ان ابدا مشاركتي الاولى في هذا القسم من المنتدى الهندسي فكل المشاركات السابقة كانت في قسم الهندسة المدنية.*
*في البداية قبل الخوض في الحالات التي يحق للمقاول في طلب امر تغييري **Variation order = Change order **نتعرف اولا على وثائق العقد وهي مرتبه كما يلي حسب ( عقد المقاولة العربي الموحد وهو قريب جدا من الفيديك **Red Book *
*تعتبر مجموعة الوثائق التى يتكون منها العقد مفسرة لبعضها البعض، على انه لغايات تفسير العقد تكون أولوية الترجيح بين الوثائق حسب التسلسل التالى**:*
*1- **اتفاقية العقد (ان وجدت)،*
*2- **كتاب القبول،*
*3- **كتاب عرض المناقصة،*
*4- **الشروط الخاصة،*
*5- **الشروط العامة هذه،*
*6- **المواصفات،*
*7- **المخططات،*
*8- **الجداول، وأية وثائق أخرى تشكل جزءا من العقد،*
*أما اذا تبين أن هنالك غموضا فى الوثائق، أو تباينا فبما بينها، فانه يتعين على المهندس اصدار التعليمات أو الايضاح اللازم بخصوص ذلك.*
*ومما سبق يتضح ان وثائق العقد مفسرة لبعضها البعض وليس كما يعتقد كثير من المهندسين ان كل ما ورد في وثائق العقد فهو مطلوب ( كمثال على عزل الاساسات فاذا لم يرد في جداول الكميات والمخططات او وصف العمل بأنه مطلوب على اساس ان الموصفات العامه تشرح طريقة تنفيذ العزل للاساسات – سيتم الشرح المطول مع الامثله لوثائق العطاء في المرات القادمة باذن الله).*
*واعود الان للمشاركة الاساسية بخصوص الاوامر التغييريه وسأستعرضها بقدر الامكان بشكل مختصر ومبسط وسارفق نسخه من عقد المقاولة الموحد لمن يرغب في البحث بالتفصيل في هذا الموضوع.*
*الامر التغييري يكون :-*
*· **تمديد زمني للمشروع وبدون اية كلفة اضافية .*
*· **كلفة اضافية لقيمة المشروع ولكن بدون اي تمديد زمني لمدة المشروع.*
*· **تمديد زمني للمشروع وبكلفة اضافية لقيمة المشروع ( العقد).*
*وفيما يلي عرض للحلات التي يحق فيها للمقاول المطالبة بأمر تغييري للعقد ويجب ان يكون الاشعار بالمطالبة خطيا للمهندس المشرف*
*1- **تأخر اصدار المخططات أو التعليمات:*
*يتعين على المقاول أن يقدم الى المهندس اشعاراً خطياً حينما يتعرض تنفيذ الأشغال الى التأخيرأو الاعاقة بسبب عدم قيام المهندس بتزويده بمخططات أو تعليمات خلال فترة محددة، على أن تكون تلك الفترة معقولة، شريطة أن يتضمن هذا الاشعار تفاصيل المخططات أو التعليمات الضرورية والاسباب الداعية لاصدارها، وموعد الحاجة اليها، وبيان ما قد يترتب على تأخر اصدارها من اعاقة للعمل أو تاخيره.*
*اذا تكبد المقاول أى تأخير و/أو أى كلفة بسبب اخفاق المهندس فى اصدار أية مخططات او تعليمات ضمن وقت معقول مما كان قد اشعره بشأنها مع بيان اسباب الحاجة اليها، فانه يتعين على المقاول أن يقدم اشعاراً آخر الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقات المقاول بشأنها.*
*" **اذا تأخر المهندس فى اصدار التعليمات نتيجة خطأ أو تأخر بسبب فعل المقاول بما فى ذلك أى خطأ او تاخر فى اصدار وثائق المقاول ، فانه فى مثل هذه الحالة ، لا يحق للمقاول أى تمديد فى مدة الانجاز أو تعويض عن أى كلفة او ربح ."*
*2- **حق الدخول فى الموقع :*
*يتعين على صاحب العمل أن يعطى المقاول حق الدخول الى جميع أجزاء الموقع، وتمكينه من حيازتها، فى الوقت (أو الأوقات) المحددة فى ملحق عرض المناقصة، إلا أن حق الدخول والحيازة يمكن أن لا يخص بها المقاول وحده,*
*إذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا و/أو كلفه ما نتيجة لاخفاق صاحب العمل فى تمكينه من الدخول الى الموقع أو حيازته خلال ذلك الوقت، فعلى المقاول أن يرسل اشعارا الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقات المقاول بشأنها.*
*"** إذا تأخر صاحب العمل (والى المدى الذى يكون فيه هذا التأخر) ناتجا عن خطأ أو تأخير من قبل المقاول، بما فى ذلك أى خطأ أو تأخر فى تقديم "وثائق المقاول"، فإنه فى مثل هذه الحالة لا يستحق للمقاول أى تمديد أو تعويض عن أى كلفة أو ربح.".*
*3- **تعليمات المهندس:*
*للمهندس أن يصدر الى المقاول فى أى وقت، تعليمات ومخططات إضافية أو معدلة، اذا كانت لازمة لتنفيذ الاشغال أو اصلاح أية عيوب فيها، عملا بأحكام العقد .*
*لا يتلقى المقاول التعليمات الا من المهندس، أو من أى من مساعديه المفوضين رسميا بموجب احكام هذا "الفصل" . أما اذا كانت أى من هذه التعليمات تشكل تغييرا [أمراً تغييرياً] .*
*يتعين على المقاول ان يتقيد بالتعليمات التى تصدر اليه من المهندس أو مساعده المفوض حول أى أمر يتعلق بالعقد. وكلما كان ذلك عملياً فان التعليمات يجب اصدارها خطيا، اما اذا قام المهندس أو مساعده المفوض :*
*أ‌- **باصدار أمر شفوى،*
*ب‌- **وتسلم تثبيتاً خطياً من المقاول ( أو من ينوب عنه ) بخصوص الامر الشفوى خلال يومى عمل من تاريخ صدورها،*
*ج- ولم يقم بالرد عليه خطيا بالرفض و/أو اصدار تعليمات بشأنه خلال يومى عمل من تاريخ تسلمه اشعار المقاول،*
*عندئذ يعتبر تثبيت المقاول لمثل هذا الامر الشفوى وكأنه أمر خطى صادر عن المهندس أو مساعده المفوض، حسب واقع الحال.*
*4- **تثبيت الابعاد :*
*يتعين على المقاول أن يقوم بتثبيت الاشغال بالنسبة للنقاط الأصلية والاستقامات والمناسيب المرجعية الموصوفة فى العقد، أو تلك التى يزوده المهندس بها. كما يعتبر المقاول مسؤولا عن دقة التثبيت لجميع اجزاء الاشغال، وعليه أن يقوم بإصلاح أى خطأ فى أماكن أو مناسيب أو مقاييس أو استقامات الاشغال.*
*يعتبر صاحب العمل مسؤولا عن أية اخطاء فى تحديد تلك النقاط المرجعية المنصوص عليها فى العقد، أو تلك التى زود المقاول بها، إلا انه يتعين على المقاول أن يبذل قصارى جهده فى التحرى عن دقتها قبل استخدامها .*
*اذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا فى تنفيذ الاشغال و/أو فى كلفتها بسبب تنفيذ أشغال اعتماداً على معلومات مغلوطة فى النقاط المرجعية، ولم يكن بمقدور مقاول خبير أن يكتشف مثل تلك الأخطاء بصورة معقولة وأن يتلافى التأخير و/أو زيادة الكلفة المترتبة عليها، فإنه يتعين على المقاول أن يرسل اشعارا الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها.*
*5- **الأوضاع المادية غير المنظورة :*
*يقصد بمصطلح "الاوضاع المادية" : الاوضاع المادية الطبيعية والعوائق الاصطناعية وغيرها من العوائق الطبيعية والملوثات التى قد يواجهها المقاول فى الموقع عند تنفيذ الاشغال، بما فيها الاوضاع تحت السطحية والهيدرولوجية، ولكنها لا تشمل الاحوال المناخية.*
*اذا واجه المقاول أوضاعا مادية معاكسة والتى يعتبر انها كانت غير منظورة، فإنه يتعين عليه أن يشعر المهندس بها فى اقرب فرصه ممكنه عمليا، وعلى أن يتضمن الاشعار وصفا لها وبيان الاسباب التى حدت به لاعتبارها كذلك، حتى يتمكن المهندس من معاينتها والتحقق من الاسباب التى يعزوها المقاول الى كونها غير منظورة.*
*6- **الاثريات :*
*يتعين على المقاول عند اكتشافه المواد ذات القيمة الجيولوجية أو الاثرية ، أن يشعر المهندس فوراً بوجودها، وعلى المهندس أن يصدر تعليماته بكيفية التعامل معها.*
*واذا تكبد المقاول تاخرا فى مدة التنفيذ و/أو كلفة ما نتيجة امتثاله لتلك التعليمات، فعليه أن يرسل اشعارا آخر الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقاته*
*7- **الاختبارات :*
*يتعين على المهندس أن يرسل اشعارا بمدة لا تقل عن (24) ساعة الى المقاول يعلمه فيه عن نيته لحضور الاختبارات. واذا لم يحضر المهندس فى الموعد والمكان المتفق عليهما، فإنه يمكن للمقاول مواصلة اجراء الاختبارات، إلا اذا صدرت له تعليمات من المهندس بخلاف ذلك، وتعتبر هذه الاختبارات وكأنه قد تم اجراؤها بحضور المهندس.*
*اذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا فى مدة التنفيذ و/أو كلفة بسبب امتثاله لهذه التعليمات،أو نتيجة لتأخير يعتبر صاحب العمل مسؤولا عنه، فإنه يتعين على المقاول ان يقدم اشعاراً الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها.*
*8- **تمديد مدة الانجاز :*
*يعتبر المقاول مخولا بالحصول على تمديد لمدة الانجاز إذا حصل تأخر أو كان متوقعا أن يحصل تأخر، والى أى مدى، وذلك لأى من الاسباب التالية:*
*أ‌- **التغييرات، الإ إذا كان قد تم الاتفاق على تعديل مدة الانجاز بموجب المادة (13/3)، أو أى تغير جوهرى آخر فى كمية بند ما من بنود الاشغال المشمولة فى العقد، أو *
*ب‌- **أى سبب للتأخير يبرر تمديد مدة الانجاز بمقتضى أى من هذه الشروط، أو*
*ج-الظروف المناخية المعاكسة بصورة استثنائية، أو*
*د- النقص غير المنظور فى توفر المستخدمين أو اللوازم مما هو ناتج عن انتشار وباء أو تغيير الاجراءات الحكومية، أو*
*هـ- أى تأخر أو إعاقة أو منع يعزى الى تصرفات صاحب العمل أو أفراده، أو أى من المقاولين الآخرين العاملين لحسابه فى الموقع.*
*9- **التأخير بسبب السلطات :*
*إذا كان أى من الحالات التالية منطبقا:*
*أ‌- **بسبب أن المقاول تجاوب بجدية لاتباع الاجراءات الموضوعة من قبل السلطات المختصة المشكلة قانونيا، و*
*ب‌- **ان هذه السلطات تسببت بالتاخير أو اعاقت عمل المقاول، و*
*ج- أن هذا التأخير أو الاعاقة لم يكن منظورا،*
*10 **تبعات تعليق العمل :*
*إذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا فى مدة الانجاز و/أو كلفة ما بسبب امتثاله لتعليمات المهندس بتعليق العمل، و/أو استئناف العمل، فللمقاول أن يقدم اشعارا الى المهندس بذلك، لتقدير ما يستحقه المقاول.*
*"علما بأنه لا يستحق للمقاول أى تمديد فى مدة الانجاز أو استرداد الكلفة التى تكبدها بسبب قيامه باصلاح ما هو ناتج عن عيب فى تصاميمه أو مواده أو مصنعيته، أو عن أى اخفاق من قبله فى الحماية أو التخزين أو المحافظة على الاشغال."*

*11 **إذا تكبد المقاول كلفة ما نتيجة لقيام صاحب العمل بتسلم** جزء من الاشغال و/أو استخدامه، -الا اذا كان ذلك منصوصاً عليه فى العقد أو تمت موافقة المقاول عليه- فانه يتعين على المقاول:*
*(1) **أن يرسل اشعارا الى المهندس، و*
*(2) **ان يتم تقدير استحقاقات المقاول بشأن تلك الكلفة،*
*12 *التدخل فى إجراء الاختبارات عند الانجاز :
اذا تعذر على المقاول اجراء "الاختبارات عند الانجاز"- لفترة تتجاوز (14) يوما- لأى سبب يعتبر صاحب العمل مسؤولا عنه، فإنه يجب اعتبار تلك الاشغال أو أى قسم منها (حسب واقع الحال) أنه قد تم تسلمها من قبل صاحب العمل فى التاريخ الذى كان ممكنا فيه انجاز الاختبارات عند الانجاز.
ويتعين على المهندس أن يصدر شهادة تسلم للاشغال وفقا لذلك، ولكنه يتعين على المقاول أن يقوم بإجراء الاختبارات عند الانجاز فى أقرب فرصة ممكنة عمليا قبل انقضاء "فترة الاشعار بإصلاح العيوب". وعلى المهندس أن يرسل اشعارا بمهلة (14) يوما يتضمن اجراء الاختبارات عند الانجاز بموجب الشروط ذات العلاقة فى العقد.
اذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا فى مدة الانجاز و/أو كلفة ما نتيجة لمثل هذا التأخر فى اجراء الاختبارات عند الانجاز، فللمقاول أن يرسل اشعارا الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها.
13- صلاحية احداث التغيير :
بإمكان المهندس، فى أى وقت قبل صدور شهادة تسلم الاشغال، أن يبادر بإحداث تغييرات فى الاشغال، سواء من خلال تعليمات يصدرها، أو بالطلب الى المقاول أن يقدم اقتراحا للنظر فيه.
يتعين على المقاول أن يلتزم بكل تغيير [امر تغييرى] وينفذه، الا اذا قدم المقاول اشعاراً بدون توان، الى المهندس يعلمه فيه بأنه لا يستطيع أن يحصل على اللوازم المطلوبة لتنفيذ أعمال التغييرات بجاهزية، على أن يرفق بأشعاره التفصيلات المؤيدة لرأيه. ولدى تسلم المهندس لمثل هذا الاشعار، يتعين عليه اما ان يلغى أو يثبت أو يعدل فى تعليماته.
14 يمكن أن يشتمل كل تغيير [أمر تغييرى] على ما يلى:
أ- تغييرات فى الكميات لأى بند من بنود الاشغال المشمولة فى العقد (الا ان مثل هذه التغييرات لا تشكل أمراً تغييرياً بالضرورة)،
ب- تغييرات فى النوعية أو الخصائص الأخرى لأى بند من بنود الاشغال،
ج- تغييرات فى المناسيب والاماكن و/أو الابعاد لأى جزى من الاشغال،
د- الغاء أى من الاشغال (الا اذا كان سيتم تنفيذه من قبل آخرين)، أو
هـ- تنفيذ أى عمل اضافى، أو تقديم تجهيزات آلية أو مواد أو خدمات تلزم للاشغال الدائمة، بما فى ذلك أى "اختبارات عند الانجاز" متعلقة بها، أو عمل مجسات أو عمليات اختبارية أو استكشافية أخرى، أو
ز- تغييرات فى تسلسل أو توقيت تنفيذ الأشغال.
لا يحق للمقاول أن يجرى أى تغيير و/أو أى تعديل فى الاشغال الدائمة، الا اذا قام المهندس (أو الى أن يقوم) باصدار تعليمات به أو موافقته على اجزاءه كتغيير.
15- التعديلات بسبب تغيير التشريعات:
يتعين أن تعدل قيمة العقد لمراعاة أية زيادة أو نقصان فى الكلفة نتيجة أى تغيير فى قوانين الدولة (بما فى ذلك سن قوانين جديدة والغاء أو تعديل قوانين قائمة) أو فى التفسيرات القضائية أو الحكومية الرسمية لها، إذا حصل ذلك التغيير بعد التاريخ الاساسي، ونتج عنه تأثير على أداء المقاول لالتزاماته بموجب العقد.
اذا تكبد المقاول (أو كان سيتكبد) تأخيرا و/أو كلفة اضافية نتيجة لهذه التغييرات فى القوانين أو فى تلك التفسيرات، مما حصل بعد التاريخ الاساسي، فإنه يتعين على المقاول أن يرسل اشعارا الى المهندس بذلك، لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها
16 التعديلات بسبب تغير التكاليف: 
أن مصطلح "جدول بيانات التعديل الوارد فى هذه" المادة يعنى جدول بيانات التعديل المعبأ والمرفق بملحق عرض المناقصة، وفى حالة عدم وجود مثل هذا الجدول فإن مضمون هذه المادة لا يطبق.
فى حالة تطبيق أحكام هذه "المادة"، فإن المبالغ التى تدفع للمقاول يجب أن يتم تعديلها لتشمل اثر الزيادة أو النقصان بسبب أى ارتفاع أو انخفاض يطرأعلى أجور الأيدى العاملة أو على اسعار اللوازم وغيرها من مدخلات الاشغال، من خلال تطبيق المعادلات المدرجة فى هذه المادة. والى المدى الذى يكون فيه التعويض الشامل بسبب أى ارتفاع أو انخفاض فى الكلفة غير مغطى ضمن أحكام هذه المادة أو احكام أى مادة أخرى فى العقد، فان "قيمة العقد المقبولة" تعتبر أنها تحتوى على مبلغ عرضى للتعويض عن التقلبات الأخرى فى الكلفة.
17 مخاطر صاحب العمل:
ان المخاطر المشار اليها فى المادة هى:
أ- الحرب أو الاعمال العدوانية (سواء أعلنت الحرب او لم تعلن) أو الغزو، أو افعال الاعداء الاجانب،
ب- التمرد أو اعمال الارهاب أو الثورة أو العصيان أو الاستيلاء على الحكم بالقوة، أو الحرب الاهلية فى الدولة،
ج- الاضرابات أو المشاغبات أو حركات الاخلال بالنظام داخل الدولة مما يقوم بها أشخاص ليسوا من مستخدمى المقاول أو مستخدمى مقاوليه الفرعيين،
د- الأعتدة الحربية، أو المواد المتفجرة أو الاشعاعات الايونية أو التلوث بالاشعاعات النووية داخل الدولة، باستثناء ما هو ناتج عن استخدام المقاول لمثل هذه الأعتدة أو المواد المتفجرة أو الاشعاعات،
هـ- موجات الضغط الناتجة عن الطائرات ووسائل النقل الجوية المندفعة بسرعة تفوق سرعة الصوت،
و- استخدام صاحب العمل أو اشغاله لأى جزء من الاشغال الدائمة، باستثناء ما هو منصوص عليه فى العقد،
ز- تصميم أى جزء من الاشغال تم اعداده من قبل مستخدمى صاحب العمل أو من قبل آخرين يعتبر صاحب العمل مسؤولا عنهم، و
ح- أى عملية لقوى الطبيعة مما يعتبر أمراً غير منظور، أو مما لا يعقل توقع اتخاذ الاجراءات الوقائية المناسبة ضده من قبل مقاول متمرس.
واذا تكبد المقاول تأخرا فى التنفيذ و/أو كلفة ما بسبب اصلاح تلك الاضرار أو الخسائر، فإنه يتعين عليه ارسال اشعار آخر الى المهندس لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها.

اتمنى في هذه المشاركة ان اكون قد اوضحت الحالات التي يحق فيها للمقاول بالمطالبة بالامر التغييري V.O سواء من تمديد مدة العطاء ( زمنيا) او زيادة قيمة العطاء ( ماليا) او بكلتا المطالبتين وهي تنطبق على جميع الحلات السابقة.

مع تحياتي للجميع
المهندس رزق حجاوي


----------



## saif 2002 (9 مايو 2009)

شكرااا على الاوامر الرائعه


----------



## بسمالله (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اقدم اسفي لعدم متابعتي لكم بالمشاركة لبعض المشاكل التي حدثت لإشتراكي في المنتدى والآن اشتركت من جديد لأثني على المشاركات والاهتمام الغير مسبق لجميع أعضاء المنتدى ولم يبخلو علي بالإجابة والمشاركة وبعد ان تابعت مشاركتم وردت عندي بعض البنود القابلة للمناقشة حتى نساهم في عدم اهمال موضوع كهذا ارى انه من المواضيع المهمة في مجال العقود الانشائية بجميع نواحيها :
الموضوع سأطرحه على هيئة سؤال وهو ( متى يرى المهندس المختص أنه عليه أخذ قرار أمر التغيير ) ولا أقصد وجود أو عدم وجود تغيير ولكن هناك بعض التغييرات خلال مرور العقد بجميع مراحله لايستلزم فيها أخذ قرار أمر التغيير فقد يكون التغيير مهملا لدرجة يتم التغيير فيه بدون قرار ( مع العلم ان أمر التغيير له اجراءات ومراحل) وهناك تغييرات قد تستلزم ان يوقع فيها عقد منفصل ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ماجستير mba سابقاً بسمالله حالياً


----------



## بسمالله (24 يونيو 2009)

طلبي للأستاذ ahalhamadi ياريت لاتبخل علينا بالمعلومات عن طبيعة هذه الدراسة ونشوفو ولو ملخص بسيط تفيدنا ونفيدك وحتى اعرف في اي جانب لأنه هو نفس الموضوع لرسالتي الماجستير ومشكور جداً.


----------



## هديل كريم (25 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقه ان هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الشائكه وقد استفاض الاخوه في شرحهم لهذا الموضوع واحب ان اضيف التالي ان التغييرات التي تحصل في المشروع والتي تقع تحت خانه الاوامر التغييريه اي variation order هي ليست مفتوحه اي ان هناك حد لها وهو على الاغلب يكون 20%-25% من القيمه المذكوره في BOQلكن عندما تزيد قيمه التغييرات عن هذه القيمه فهنا لم تعد هذه اوامر تغييريه وانما سيكون هناك ما يعرف ب NEW CONCEPTوفي هذه الحاله من حق المقاول حسب فيديك ان يقدم اسعار جديده حسب السوق اي ليس نفس الاسعار التي تم الاتفاق عليها في البي او كيوالاصليه هذه الحاله حصلت في الشركه التي اعمل بها حيث وصلت قيمه التغييرات في احد المشاريع الى 40% من قيمه العقد


----------



## بسمالله (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا Hadeel على المعلومة القيمة وبناءً على ذلك اسأل كيف يجد بعض المهندسين الثغرات لكي تتكدس بعض العقود بأوامر تغيير قد تصل الى 15 أمر تغيير في العقد الواحد وأنا أقول هذا الكلام من واقع عملي أي ان ماشدني لهذا الموضوع هو تكرار أوامر التغيير وكأنه من اجراءات العقد العادية وليس ضرورة تحتم عليها ظرف قد لا يتكرر في كل عقد فنرى قيمة هذه الأوامر قد تصل لقيمة العقد. 
ارجو المشاركة


----------



## هديل كريم (27 يونيو 2009)

في بعض الاحيان تدخل في هذه العمليه اي اوامر التغيير مصالح شخصيه وهذا الذي اسرده حصل في احد المشاريع التي اعمل بها حيث ان ممثل المالك يقوم بأجراء تعديلات على التصاميم الاساسيه حيث يضيفها على الاعمال التي تم اقرارها سلفا وربما يسأل احدكم ولماذا لا تضاف من البدايه السبب اما ان المالك ليس لديه تصور فعلي للمشروع وهذا غالبا عندما يكون ليس له خلفيه هندسيه ولذلك عندما يبدا البناء يعلو ويتجسد امامه يقوم باكتشاف النواقص ويطلب اضافتها وفي بعض الاحيان يقوم بتعمد اضافه اعمال اخرى(ممثل المالك الذي اقصده هنا ) لغرض في نفسه وهو الاستفاده الماديه عن طريق الاتفاق مع المقاول على تمرير الاوامر التغييريه مقابل ان يأخذ نسبه او يقوم بأرساء هذه الاعمال لشركات له علاقه شخصيه معها وعلى العموم الاوامر التغييريه عندما تزيد عن حد معين فأنها تؤشروجود خلل في المراحل الاولى لارساء العقد حيث ان الاعمال لم يتم تحديدها بدقه .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم خيراً ونسال الله ان يوفق الجميع لما في الخير - موضوع متميز ومشاركات رائعه


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراعلى الجهد


----------



## bryar (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للموضوع فهو مهم جدا لأن اكثرية المشاريع لاتنجز بدون تغييرات وهذا يحتاج الى اوامر تغيير لمقارنة المنجز مع جدول الكميات الرئيسية


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

*هدية خاصة جدا*



ماجستير MBA قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323.html#post595866​السلام عليكمتقريبا تصفحت جميع مواضيع المنتدى على أني ألقى شي يتكلم عن أوامر التغيير أبدا والجواب بسيط هو اني محتاجتها بالضرورة في دراستي للماجستير فقررت اني أطرح الموضوع للاستفادة ومنه ألقى شي يفيدني وفي نفس الوقت لاحظت انه هذا الموضوع غير معروف في الوسط الهندسي العربي لأنه لقيت الموضوع بس في المواقع الاجنبية فيا أخوة أنا ألاحظ النشاط والهمة في هذا المنتدى فوق العادي فماشاء الله ولاقوة إلا بالله أريد همتكم معاي وتساعدوني :الموضوع باختصار انه في العقود الانشائية في شي اسمه (أوامر التغيير - أوامر التعديل - change orders - variation orders) كل هذه تسميات لشي واحد وهوفي حال وجود تغييرات أو تعديلات على العقد وهي إما في بدايته أو خلال التنفيذ سواء كان التغيير أو التعديل في التصاميم أو في طريقة تنفيذ أو إضافة بند وجد له ضرورة أو حذف بند ليس له أهمية أو لسبب مالي ........ يصدر من قبل المقاول إلى المالك أو العكس من المالك إلى المقاول ولكن البت في هذا الأمر يكون من قبل المالك.هذا كل ما اعرفه عن الموضوع فياريت من له الخبرة والمعرفة أفيدونا أفادكم الله الوقت يجري.والسلام عليكم


 
طلب V O يتم بناء على احتياج المشروع لهذه البنود يختلف ان كان مشروع استثمارى او مشروع حكومى وبيكون اما بأعتماد مالى جديد للمشروع او من وفورات المشروع ويكون اما بالممارسة الاسعار وطرحها ك Biding من جديد او بالاسناد المباشر مباشرة واليكم هذا الكتاب المتميز فى هذا الموضوع. وهذه هدية ارجو ان تساعدك فى الماجستير


----------



## ابوهاني (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*خطوات عمل الـ dcr*

أرجو ان تعطونا رأيكم بهذه المشاركة البسيطة من خلال الملف المرفق . وبارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكل من تفاعل وشارك 00000000000


----------



## saryadel (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يناير 2010)

هذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية حيث قد لا يدرك البعض أهمية أوامر التغيير وقد يتسبب عدم إلمام بعض الجهات ذات العلاقة داخل إدارة المؤسسة بمتطلبات المشاريع الفنية في حالة تغيير الموقع ومن المعروف أن تغيير أي مشروع يصاحبه في كثير من الأحيان أعمال إضافية ويتم معالجة الخطأ بالخطأ لو أفترض أن هناك قصور فعلي في مجال العمل يؤدي إلى عدم تحقيق الهدف من المشروع في هذا الحالة يعتبر رفض الأعمال الإضافية معاقبة للمؤسسة ككل وليس للشخص المسبب في هذا الخطأ.
أوامر التغيير قد تأتي كتغذية عكسية للمشروع لتحقيق الأفضل.
أرفق الآتي:
1.	نماذج لأوامر التغيير 
CONTRACT ADMINISTRATION MANUAL US ARMY CORP OF ENGINEERS
2.	كتاب.
Contract/Subcontract Management User Guide Copyright ã 1999. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## امير المدني (16 يناير 2010)

اخوية 
تكدر تلراجع الشروط العراقية لاعمال الهندسة المدنية لاي اصدار بها من سنة 1987 واخر نسخة قريتها لسنة 2006 
سوف تجد بها 
انواع اوامر الغيار وغيرها 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 فبراير 2010)

مواضيع قيمة, جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل وزادكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر والتقدير للاخوة المشاركين وفقنا الله واياهم


----------



## nagopc (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كما غي عقد المقاولة الموحد تعديل 2010*

كيل الاشغال وتقدير القيمة
MEASUREMENT AND EVALUATION
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(12/1)	كيل الاشغال : " Works to be measured"
تكال الاشغال وتقدر قيم الدفعات بموجب احكام هذا " الفصل " .
عندما يطلب المهندس كيل أي جزء من الاشغال فإن عليه ان يرسل إشعاراً معقولاً إلى ممثل المقـاول ، والذي يتعين عليه : 
أ- ان يمتثل دون توانٍ ، اما بالحضور ، او ان يرسل ممثلاً آخر مؤهلاً لمساعدة المهندس في اجراء الكيل ، أو
ب- ان يقدم جميع التفاصيل التي يطلبها المهندس منه . 
اذا تخلف المقاول عن الحضور او ارسال ممثل عنه ، فعندها يعتبر الكيل الذي يعده المهندس 
( أو من ينوب عنه ) مقبولاً ككيل صحيح . 
وباستثناء ما هو منصوص عليه خلافاً لذلك في العقد ، حيثما يتم كيل الاشغال الدائمة من القيود ، فانه يتعين على المهندس اعدادها . وعلى المقاول ، حينما يدعى لذلك ، ان يحضر لتفحص القيود للاتفاق عليها مع المهندس ، ومن ثم التوقيع عليها عند الموافقة . فاذا تخلف المقاول عن الحضور تعتبر القيود مقبولة وصحيحة .

(12/2)	
أسلوب الكيل : " "Method of Measurement
باستثناء ما يرد خلافاً لذلك في العقد ، وعلى الرغم من وجود أية اعراف محلية ، يتم الكيل على النحو التالي :
1- تكال الاشغال كيلاً هندسياً صافياً للكميات الفعلية لكل بند من بنود الاشغال الدائمة ، و 
2- يكون اسلوب الكيل وفقاً لجدول الكميات او اية جداول اخرى واجبة التطبيق.

(12/3)	
تقدير القيمة: "Evaluation"
باستثناء ما هو وارد خلافاً لذلك في العقد ، فانه يتعين على المهندس – عملاً باحكام المادة (3/5) – أن يقوم بالاتفاق على قيمة العقد او تقديرها باحتساب القيمة لكل بند من بنود الاشغال ، وذلك باعتماد الكيل الموافق عليه او الذي يتم تقديره بموجب احكام المادتين (12/1 و 12/2) اعلاه ، وبسعر الوحدة المناسب للبند .
يكون سعر الوحدة المناسب للبند كما هو محدد في العقد ، فاذا لم يكن هذا البند موجوداً ، يعتمد سعر الوحدة لبند مشابه . ومع ذلك فانه يلزم تحديد سعر وحدة مناسب جديد لبند ما من الاشغال ، في الحالتين التاليتين :
أ- (1) اذا اختلفت الكمية المكالة لهذا البند بما يزيد على (10%) من الكمية المدونة في جدول الكميات او أي جدول آخر ، و 
(2) كان حاصل ضرب التغيّر في الكمية بسعر الوحدة المحدّد في العقد لهذا البند ، يتجاوز (0.01%) من قيمة العقد المقبولة " ، و 
(3) كان لاختلاف الكمية هذا اثر مباشر على تغيير كلفة الوحدة لهذا البند بما يزيـد علـى (1%) ، و 
(4) إن هذا البند لم تتم الاشارة اليه في العقد على انه بند " بسعر ثابت " ، او 
ب- (1) ان العمل قد صدرت بشأنه تعليمات بتغيير بموجب احكام الفصل " الثالث عشر " ، و 
(2) انه لا يوجد سعر وحدة مدون لهذا البند في العقد ، و 
(3) انه لا يوجد له سعر وحدة محدد مناسب ، لان طبيعة العمل فيه ليست متشابهة مع أي بند من بنود العقد ، او ان العمل لا يتم تنفيذه ضمن ظروف مشابهة لظروفه .
يتم اشتقاق سعر الوحدة الجديد من اسعار بنود العقد ذات الصلة ، مع تعديلات معقولة لشمول اثر الامور الموصوفة في الفقرتين ( أ ) و / أو ( ب ) اعلاه ، حسبما هو واجب للتطبيق منها . 
واذا لم يكن هناك بنود ذات صلة لاشتقاق سعر الوحدة الجديد ، فانه يجب اشتقاقه من خلال تحديد الكلفة المعقولة لتنفيذ العمل ، مضافاً اليها ربح معقول ، ومع الاخذ في الاعتبار اية امور اخرى ذات علاقة .
والى ان يحين وقت الاتفاق على سعر الوحدة المناسب او تقديره ، فإنه يتعين على المهندس ان يقوم بوضع سعر وحدة مؤقت لاغراض شهادات الدفع المرحلية .

(12/4)	
الالغاءات : ” Omissions”
عندما يشكل الغاء أي عمل جزءاً ما (أو كلاً ) من التغيير ( الامر التغييري ) ، ولم يكن قد تم الاتفاق على تحديد قيمته ، فانه :
أ- اذا كان المقاول سوف يتكبد ( او قد تكبد ) كلفة ما كان مفترضاً فيها ان تكون مغطاة بمبلغ يشكل جزءاً من " قيمة العقد المقبولة " فيما لو لم يحصل الالغاء ، و 
ب- بالغاء العمل سوف ينتج عنه ( او نتج عنه ) ان هذا المبلغ لا يشكل جزءاً من قيمة العقد ، و 
ج- ان هذه الكلفة لا يمكن اعتبارها مشمولة في تقدير قيمة أي عمل بديل له ، ففي مثل هذه الحالـة ، يتعين على المقاول اشعار المهندس بذلك ، مع تقديم التفصيلات المؤيدة . كما يتعين على المهندس ، عند تسلمه لهذا الاشعار – عملاً باحكام المادة (3/5) – ان يتوصل بالاتفاق ، او ان يقوم باعداد التقدير اللازم لهذه الكلفة ، لاضافتها الى قيمة العقد.

التغييرات والتعديلات
VARIATIONS AND ADJUSTMENTS
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(13/1)	صلاحية احداث التغيير : "Right to Vary"
بإمكان المهندس ، في أي وقت قبل صدور شهادة تسلم الاشغال ، ان يبادر باحداث تغييرات في الاشغال ، سواء من خلال تعليمات يصدرها ، او بالطلب الى المقاول ان يقدم اقتراحاً للنظر فيه . 
يتعين على المقاول ان يلتزم بكل تغيير ( امر تغييري ) وينفذه بدون توانٍ ، الا اذا قدم المقاول اشعاراً الى المهندس يعلمه فيه بانه لا يستطيع ان يحصل على اللوازم المطلوبة لتنفيذ اعمال التغييرات بجاهزية ، على ان يرفق باشعاره التفصيلات المؤيدة لرأية . لدى تسلم المهندس لمثل هذا الإشعار ، يتعين عليه اما ان يلغى او يبقي او يعدّل في تعليماته .
يمكن ان يشتمل كل تغيير ( امر تغييري ) على ما يلي :-
أ- تغييرات في الكميات لاي بند من بنود الاشغال المشمولة في العقد ( الا ان مثل هذه التغييرات لا تشكل امراً تغييرياً بالضرورة ) ، أو
ب- تغييرات في النوعية او الخصائص الاخرى لاي بند من بنود الاشغال ، أو
ج- تغييرات في المناسيب والاماكن و/او الابعاد لاي جزء من الاشغال ، أو
د- الغاء أي من الاشغال ( الا اذا كان سيتم تنفيذه من قبل آخرين ) ، أو 
هـ- تنفيذ أي عمل اضافي ، او تقديم تجهيزات او مواد او خدمات تلزم للاشغال الدائمة ، بما في ذلك أي " اختبارات عند الانجاز " متعلقة بها ، او عمل مجسات او اختبارات أو عمليات او استكشافية اخرى ، او 
ز- تغييرات في تسلسل او توقيت تنفيذ الاشغال . 
لا يحق للمقاول ان يجري أي تغيير و/او أي تعديل في الاشغال ، الا اذا قام المهندس ( أو الى ان يقوم ) باصدار تعليمات به او موافقته على اجراءه كتغيير .
(13/2)	الهندسة القيمّية : "Value Engineering"
يمكن للمقاول في أي وقت ان يقدم الى المهندس اقتراحاً خطياً ، يعرض فيه رأيه ، الذي إن تم اعتماده ، فانه :
1- يعجل في انجاز الاشغال ، أو
2- يخفض قيمة الاشغال ( لمصلحة صاحب العمل ) فيما يخص عمليات التنفيذ او صيانة او تشغيل الاشغال ، او 
3- يحسن من فاعلية او قيمة الاشغال المنجزة لما فيه مصلحة صاحب العمل ، او 
4- انه يحقق منفعة اخرى لصاحب العمل .
يتعين ان يتم اعداد الاقتراح على حساب المقاول ، وان يكون مستوفياً لمتطلبات اجراء التغييرات المحددة في المادة (13/3) لاحقاً .
اذا اشتمل عرض المقاول ، الذي تتم موافقة المهندس عليه ، تعديلاً على تصميم أي جزء من الاشغال الدائمة ، فانه يتعين القيام بما يلي ( الا اذا اتفق الفريقان على غير ذلك ) :
أ- ان يقوم المقاول باعداد تصميم هذا الجزء ، و 
ب- تطبق عليه احكام الفقرات ( 4/1-أ ، ب، ج، د) المتعلقة بالتزامات المقاول العامة ، و 
ج- اذا ترتب على هذا التعديل تخفيض في قيمة العقد لهذا الجزء ، فانه يتعين على المهندس ، عملاً باحكام المادة (3/5) ان يقوم بالاتفاق على او تقدير بدل الاتعاب المترتب على تعديل التصميم لتضمينه في قيمة العقد . ويكون هذا البدل مساوياً لـ (50%) من الفرق بين المبلغين التاليين : 
(1) التخفيض المتحقق في قيمة العقد لهذا الجزء ، مما هو ناتج عن التعديل ، باستثناء التعديلات بسبب تغيير التشريعات بموجب المادة ( 13/7) ، والتعديلات بسبب تغير التكاليف بموجب المادة (13/8) ، و 
(2) التخفيض الحاصل ( ان وجد ) في قيمة تلك الاجزاء المغيرة بالنسبة لصاحب العمل ، مأخوذاً في الاعتبار اي نقص في النوعية او العمر المتوقع او الفاعلية التشغيلية .
الا انه اذا وجد أن قيمة (1) تقل عن قيمة (2) ، فعندها لا يحتسب أي بدل للاتعاب . 
(13/3)	اجراءات التغيير: "Variation Procedure" 
اذا قام المهندس بطلب اقتراح من المقاول ، قبل اصدار التعليمات بتغييرٍ ما ، فإنه يتعين على المقاول ان يستجيب للطلب كتابياً في اسرع وقت ممكن عملياً ، اما بإبداء اسباب عدم قدرته على الامتثال ( ان كان هذا هو الحال ) ، او بأن يقدم ما يلي :
أ- وصفاً للاشغال التي يقترح تنفيذها وبرنامج العمل لتنفيذها ، و 
ب- مقترحات المقاول لاي تعديل يلزم ادخاله على برنامج العمل المقدم منه بموجب المادة (8/3) ، واثره على مدة الانجاز ، و 
ج- اقتراح المقاول بخصوص تقدير قيمة التغيير .
يتعين على المهندس ، باسرع ما يمكن عملياً ، بعد تسلمه لاقتراح المقاول ( بموجب المادة (13/2) او لغير ذلك ) ان يرد على المقاول إما بالموافقة او عدم الموافقة ، او ان يرسل تعليقاته عليه ، علماً بأنه يتعين على المقاول ان لا يؤجل تنفيذ أي عمل خلال فترة انتظاره لتسلم الرد . 
أي تعليمات لتنفيذ تغيير ما ، مع طلب تسجيل النفقات ، يجب ان تصدر من المهندس الى المقاول ، وعلى المقاول ان يعلمه بتسلم تلك التعليمات . 
يتم تقدير قيمة كل " تغيير" بموجب احكام " الفصل الثاني عشر" ، الا اذا اصدر المهندس تعليماته او وافق على غير ذلك عملاً باحكام هذا الفصل " .
(13/4)	الدفع بالعملات الواجب الدفع بها : "Payment in Applicable Currencies" 
اذا نص العقد على دفع قيمة العقد بأكثر من عملة واحدة ، فعندها ، اذا تم الاتفاق على أي تعديل للاسعار او الموافقة عليه ، ان تم اجراء تقدير بشأنه ، كما ذكر اعلاه ، فانه يجب تحديد المبلغ الذي سيدفع بكل عملة من العملات الواجب الدفع بها . وبناءً عليه ، فانه يجب الاشارة الى النسب الفعلية او المتوقعة للعملات التي يتعين الدفع بها فيما يخص كلفة العمل المغير ، ونسب العملات المختلفة المحددة لدفع قيمة العقد . 
(13/5)	المبالغ الاحتياطية : " Provisional Sums "
يتم استخدام كل مبلغ احتياطي فقط كلياً او جزئياً وفقاً لتعليمات المهندس ، ويتم تعديل قيمة العقد وفقاً لذلك .
لا يشمل المبلغ الاجمالي الذي يدفع للمقاول الا تلك المبالغ المتعلقة بالعمل او اللوازم او الخدمات التي تم رصد المبلغ الاحتياطي لاجلها ، وفقاً لتعليمات المهندس . ولكل مبلغ احتياطي يجوز للمهندس ان يصدر تعليمات بخصوص ما يلي :-
أ- لعمل ينفذه المقاول ( بما في ذلك التجهيزات او المواد او الخدمات المطلوب تقديمها ) ، ويتم تقدير قيمته كتغيير بموجب المادة (13/3) و/أو
ب- التجهيزات او المواد او الخدمات التي يتم شراؤها من قبل المقاول ، ويتم تقدير قيمتها على النحو التالي ، لاضافتها إلى قيمة العقد :
1- المبالغ الفعلية التي دفعها المقاول ( او المستحقة الدفع من قبله ) ، و 
2- مبلغاً مقابل المصاريف الادارية والربح ، محسوباً كنسبة مئوية من هذه المبالغ الفعلية بتطبيق النسبة المئوية ذات الصلة ( إن وجدت) كما حددت في أي من الجداول المناسبة ، فان لم ترد مثل هذه النسبة في الجداول ، فبالنسبة المئوية المحددة في ملحق عرض المناقصة .
يتعين على المقاول ، عندما يطلب المهندس منه ذلك ، ان يقدم له العروض المسعرة والفواتير والمستندات والحسابات او الايصالات الاثباتية . 
(13/6)	العمل باليوميه : "DayWork"
للاعمال الصغيرة او ذات الطبيعة الطارئة ، يمكن للمهندس ان يصدر تعليماته لتنفيذ التغيير على اساس العمل باليومية ، وعندئذ يتم تقييمه بموجب جدول " العمل باليومية " المشمولة بالعقد ، وبالاجراءات المحددة تالياً . اما اذا لم يوجد جدول " للعمل باليومية " مشمولاً في العقد ، فان احكام هذه المادة لا تطبق. 
يتعين على المقاول – قبل تثبيت طلبات شراء اللوازم – ان يقدم الى المهندس العروض المسعرة ، كما انه يتعين عليه عندما يتقدم بطلبات الدفع ان يقدم الفواتير والمستندات والحسابات او الايصالات المتعلقة بأي من هذه اللوازم . 
وباستثناء اية بنود لم يتم تحديدها في جدول العمل باليومية للدفع مقابلها ، فانه يتعين على المقاول ان يقدم كشوفاً يومية دقيقة ( على نسختين ) تتضمن التفاصيل التالية للموارد التي تم استخدامها في تنفيذ عمل اليوم السابق :
أ- اسماء ووظائف ومدة عمل أفراد المقاول ، و 
ب- تحديد انواع ومدة تشغيل معدات المقاول واستعمال الاشغال المؤقتة ، و 
ج- كميات وانواع التجهيزات والمواد المستعملة . 
يقوم المهندس بتوقيع نسخة واحدة من كل كشف اذا وجده صحيحاً او وافق عليه ، ومن ثم يعيده الى المقاول . لاحقاً لذلك يقوم المقاول بتقديم كشف مسعر بهذه الموارد الى المهندس قبل تضمينه في كشف الدفعة التالية بموجب احكام المادة (14/3) . 
(13/7)	التعديلات بسبب تغيير التشريعات : 
" "Adjustments for Changes in Legislation 
يتعين ان تعدل قيمة العقد لمراعاة اية زيادة او نقصان في الكلفة نتيجة أي تغيير في قوانين الدولة 
( بمافي ذلك سنّ قوانين جديدة والغاء او تعديل قوانين قائمة ) او في التفسيرات القضائية او الحكومية الرسمية لها ، اذا حصل ذلك التغيير بعد التاريخ الاساسي ، ونتج عنه تأثير على اداء المقاول لالتزاماته بموجب العقد . 

اذا تكبد المقاول ( او كان سيتكبد ) تأخيراً و / او كلفة اضافية نتيجة لهذه التغييرات في القوانين او في تلك التفسيرات ، مما حصل بعد التاريخ الاساسي ، فانه يتعين على المقاول ان يرسل إشعاراً الى المهندس بذلك ، لتقدير استحقاقاته بشأنها مع مراعاة احكام المادة (20/1) بخصوص : 
أ- تمديد مدة الانجاز بسبب التأخير الحاصل ، اذا كان الانجاز قد تأخر او سوف يتأخر ، وذلك بموجب المادة (8/4) و 
ب- أي كلفة كهذه لاضافتها الى قيمة العقد . 
وبعد تسلم المهندس لمثل هذا الاشعار ، فانه يتعين عليه – عملاً باحكام المادة (3/5) – ان يتوصل الى اتفاق عليها او ان يعد التقديرات اللازمة بخصوص هذه الامور . 
(13/8)	التعديلات بسبب تغيّر التكاليف : " "Adjustments for Changes in Cost
أن مصطلح " جدول بيانات التعديل الوارد في هذه المادة " يعني جدول بيانات التعديل المعبأ والمرفق بملحق عرض المناقصة ، وفي حالة عدم وجود مثل هذا الجدول ، فان مضمون هذه المادة لا يطبق . في حالة تطبيق احكام هذه " المادة " ، فإن المبالغ التي تدفع للمقاول يجب ان يتم تعديلها لتشمل اثر الزيادة او النقصان بسبب أي ارتفاع او انخفاض يطرأ على اجور الايدي العاملة او على اسعار اللوازم وغيرها من مدخلات الاشغال من خلال تطبيق المعادلات المدرجة في هذه " المادة " ، والى المدى الذي يكون فيه التعويض الشامل بسبب أي ارتفاع او انخفاض في الكلفة غيرمغطى ضمن احكام هذه المادة او احكام أي مادة اخرى في العقد ،فان " قيمة العقد المقبولة " تعتبر انها تحتوي على مبلغ عرضي للتعويض عن التقلبات الاخرى في الكلفة .
يتم احتساب التعديل في المبالغ المستحقة الدفع الى المقاول ( كما يتم تقدير قيمتها باستعمال الجداول المناسبة ومن خلال تصديق شهادات الدفع ) وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة التالية ، وذلك لحالات الدفع بالعملات المختلفة كلٍ على حدة ، علماً بأن هذا التعديل لا يسري على أي عمل يتم تقديره على اساس الكلفة او الاسعار الدارجة . 
أما المعادلة فتكون بالصيغة التالية :-
معامل التعديل(ت) = أ + ب (ع5/ع1) + جـ (م5/م1) + د (ل5 + ل1) +
Pn=a +b (Ln/ Lo) + c ( En/ Eo) + d ( Mn/ Mo) + ...
حيث :
ت = معامل التعديل الذي تضرب به القيمة المقدرة بالعملة المعينة في العقد خلال الفترة الزمنية (ن) مقدرة بالاشهر ، الا اذا ورد نص مغاير لذلك في ملحق عرض المناقصة . 
أ= معامل ثابت يتم تحديده في جدول بيانات التعديل ذات الصلة ، ويمثل الجزء غير القابل للتعديل من الدفعات التعاقدية .
ب، جـ، د = معاملات التوزين التي تمثل نسب عناصر الكلفة الداخلة في تنفيذ الاشغال كالعمالة والمعدات والمواد . 
ع1، م1، ل1= مؤشرات الكلفة الحالية او الاسعار المرجعية للفترة ( ن ) معبراً عنها بعملة الدفع ذات الصلة ، ويطبق كل واحد منها على عنصر الكلفة المجدول ذي الصلة ، وذلك في التاريخ الذي يسبق اليوم الاخير من الفترة ( التي تتعلق بها شهادة الدفع المعنية) بـ (49) يوماً .
ع5، م5، ل5 = مؤشرات الاسعار " الاساسية او المرجعية لعناصر الكلفة في موعد التاريخ الاساسي لكل عملة من العملات . 
على ان يتم استعمال " مؤشرات الاسعار " او الاسعار المرجعية المحددة في جدول بيانات التعديل ، واذا كان هنالك شك في مصدرها ، فيتم تقديرها من قبل المهندس . ولهذا الغرض فانه يجب الاسترشاد بقيم "مؤشرات الاسعار " بتواريخ محددة لغاية توضيح المصدر المذكور، ولو ان هذه التواريخ ( وكذلك هذه القيم ) قد لا تتلاءم مع مؤشرات الاسعار المرجعية . 
في الحالات التي تكون فيها " عملة مؤشر الاسعار " غير العملة المحددة في الجدول ، فانه يجب اجراء التحويل اللازم في اسعار العملات باعتماد سعر البيع المحدد من قبل البنك المركزي بتاريخ انطباق مؤشر الاسعار . 
والى ان يحين الوقت الذي يكون فيه تحديد مؤشرات الاسعار متاحاً ، فإنه يتعين على المهندس وضع مؤشر مؤقت لغرض اصدار شهادات الدفع المرحلية ، وفي الوقت الذي يصبح فيه مؤشر الاسعار متاحاً ، يعاد احتساب قيمة التعديل وفقاً لذلك . 
اذا اخفق المقاول في انجاز الاشغال خلال مدة الانجاز ، فانه يتم احتساب التعديل على المبالغ المستحقة بعد مدة الانجاز بواسطة أي من الاسلوبين التاليين : 
1- كل مؤشر سعر او سعر واجب التطبيق في اليوم التاسع والاربعين قبل تاريخ انقضاء " مدة الانجاز " للاشغال ، او 
2- دليل الاسعار او السعر الحالي ، 
ايهما افضل لصاحب العمل . 
أما بخصوص معاملات التوزين ( ب، ج ، د ) للعناصر المكونة للكلفة ( ع ، م ، ل ) المحددة في جدول بيانات التعديل ، فإنه لا يعاد النظر فيها الا اذا اصبحت غير معقولة ، او غير متوازنة ، او انها لم تعد تنطبق ، نتيجة للتغييرات .


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (1 يونيو 2011)

جازاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المفيد والرائع


----------



## enghaq (11 مارس 2012)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع والوافي


----------



## ekhlawi05 (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع - الله يعطيكم العافية - وشكر جزيل للمهندس والاب الروحي الاستاذ رزق حجاوي.


----------



## wshrr (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا ويستحق الاهتمام


----------



## adelqudwa (20 أغسطس 2015)

​جزاك الله خيرا​

​


----------



## safa aldin (12 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Abo Azd (26 يوليو 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الاخت ماجستير mba على الموضوع المهم جدا 
على ان الموضوع طرح من تاريخ 18-06-2008 الا ما زلنا نستفيد من اطروحاتكم ومن علمكم
الا انني أسعد لو ارفقت رسالة الماجستير في الموقع لننهل من العلم
جزاكم الله كل خير من اشترف شرفة من هذا الموقع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (4 سبتمبر 2016)

كل الشكر لمن شترك في هذا الموضوع الشيق وهو أيضأ عنوان رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي 

Changes in construction projects and their impact on the project's constraints


----------



## ghada-talent (4 أبريل 2018)

الحقيقه ان هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الشائكه وقد استفاض الاخوه في شرحهم لهذا الموضوع واحب ان اضيف التالي ان التغييرات التي تحصل في المشروع والتي تقع تحت خانه الاوامر التغييريه اي variation order هي ليست مفتوحه اي ان هناك حد لها وهو على الاغلب يكون 20%-25% من القيمه المذكوره في BOQلكن عندما تزيد قيمه التغييرات عن هذه القيمه فهنا لم تعد هذه اوامر تغييريه وانما سيكون هناك ما يعرف ب NEW CONCEPTوفي هذه الحاله من حق المقاول حسب فيديك ان يقدم اسعار جديده حسب السوق اي ليس نفس الاسعار التي تم الاتفاق عليها في البي او كيوالاصليه هذه الحاله حصلت في الشركه التي اعمل بها حيث وصلت قيمه التغييرات في احد المشاريع الى 40% من قيمه العقد​
أوامر التغيير تكون محددة بنسبة معينة لا تتعداها وهى (+10% من القيمة التعاقدية) وهى زيادة للمقاول ويحق للمالك إلغاء بعض بنود الأعمال بما لايزيد عن (20% من القيمة التعاقدية) وذلك لأن المشاريع الحكومية يكون لها ميزانية محددة لا تتعداها ويتم إعتماد المبلغ المخصص للمشروع من الوزارة المنوطة بالمشروع
​


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (6 مارس 2021)

ماجستير MBA قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323.html#post595866​السلام عليكمتقريبا تصفحت جميع مواضيع المنتدى على أني ألقى شي يتكلم عن أوامر التغيير أبدا والجواب بسيط هو اني محتاجتها بالضرورة في دراستي للماجستير فقررت اني أطرح الموضوع للاستفادة ومنه ألقى شي يفيدني وفي نفس الوقت لاحظت انه هذا الموضوع غير معروف في الوسط الهندسي العربي لأنه لقيت الموضوع بس في المواقع الاجنبية فيا أخوة أنا ألاحظ النشاط والهمة في هذا المنتدى فوق العادي فماشاء الله ولاقوة إلا بالله أريد همتكم معاي وتساعدوني :الموضوع باختصار انه في العقود الانشائية في شي اسمه (أوامر التغيير - أوامر التعديل - change orders - variation orders) كل هذه تسميات لشي واحد وهوفي حال وجود تغييرات أو تعديلات على العقد وهي إما في بدايته أو خلال التنفيذ سواء كان التغيير أو التعديل في التصاميم أو في طريقة تنفيذ أو إضافة بند وجد له ضرورة أو حذف بند ليس له أهمية أو لسبب مالي ........ يصدر من قبل المقاول إلى المالك أو العكس من المالك إلى المقاول ولكن البت في هذا الأمر يكون من قبل المالك.هذا كل ما اعرفه عن الموضوع فياريت من له الخبرة والمعرفة أفيدونا أفادكم الله الوقت يجري.والسلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هذا الموضوع هام جدا لانه دائم الحدوث تقريبا ولان اثره على المشروع واضح معظمه يكون من متوسط الى قوى وهو له آثار ثلاثة رئيسية على التكلفة وعلى الوقت وعلى توازن العقد وقد يكون هناك اثر رابع وهو الجودة هذا الموضوع ضخم نبدأ بعمل خارطة طريق له مع القاء الضوء على بعض النقاط
فى بادئ الامر نتعرف من له حق الطلب او الاقتراح وكيفية الطلب والشروط الواجب توافرها فى امر التغيير ومن له حق البت فى الامر ( ينظم هذه الحقوق هى الشروط التعاقدية وعرف المهنة وبعض القوانين) للعلم أنا اقوم بتأثيث دراسة لذا الفيدك فى ردى هو استرشادى فقط وليس ملزم حيث انه نتاج دراسات مستمرة ودائم التحديث والتغيير 
- اى صاحب مصلحة له حق طلب او اقتراح امر تغيير 
- يشترط فى امر التغيير ان يكون فى اطار تحقيق الهدف من المشروع وطبيعة أعمال العقد وما يرتبط بها من اعمال ارتباط وثيق
- صور امر التغيير قد يكون فى تعديل مواصغة او تعديل فى طريقة تنفيذ محددة كشرط تعاقدى لما لها من اثار وترتيبات و التزامات على اصحاب المصلحة ( على سبيل المثال اسلوب نزح المياة الجوفية اثناء تنفيذ الاعمال تحت الارض وتأثيرها على المنشآت المجاورة )أو استحداث بند جديد تماما .....أما تعديل كمية اى بند نتناولها على النحو الاتى غالبية كميات( كلمية غالبية تكون نسبة محددة فى الدراسة بناء اختيار عينة من المشاريع تمثل النشاط موضوع الدراسة ) البنود التعاقدية فى الظروف الطبيعية تتراوح التغيرات فى كمياتها عن الختامى المتوقع بنسبة 5% بالزيادة او بالنقص وحسب دقة حساب الكميات ومدى وضوح متطلبات المشروع وجميع الظروف المحيطة بالمشروع الا انه يوجد حالات تؤثر على كمية بعض البنود تأثير ملحوظ على نسبة تغيير الكمية مما قد يوثر على تكلفة البند او طريقة تنفيذه أو توازن العقد وهذا يتطلب دراسة دقيقة اولا للاتفاق على الحد المسموح به على تغيير كمية البند بدون استحقاق مطالبة ثم كيفية حساب كل اثر فى حالة التجاوز 
للحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------

